
Show HN: Hacker News Rankings - tsutomun
https://www.hakaran.com/
======
harrisreynolds
This is pretty cool. Are you using the public BigQuery instance to query the
data?

I did something like this a while back using Redshift but it was expensive to
host.

Using the public BigQuery instance would be a cool way to do it for free.

